# Any experience with a Lakeland guarantee?



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello peers, hope you guys are staying well and safe.

My 2 year-old sage DB (bought in 2018) decided to die on me today after having been descaled, and its steam wand has now completely stopped working.

It only beeps 3 times when the lever is on without generating any steam. Seems like it's rather a common issue with a DB.

I know Lakeland provides a 3 year guarantee, but wondering if anybody here has experience in this?

Will it be 'hassle free' quick replacement on the day? If not, any suggestion how this can be fixed?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

jonny11 said:


> Hello peers, hope you guys are staying well and safe.
> 
> My 2 year-old sage DB (bought in 2018) decided to die on me today after having been descaled, and its steam wand has now completely stopped working.
> 
> ...


 I don't know about the 3 year guarantee as such, but I got my DTP from lakeland, with a lifetime satisfaction guarantee as they call it. 
4 or so years down the line it wasn't getting to temp properly. 
Spoke to them on the phone and they happily refunded the money but offered a replacement if I wanted it. 
Send a returns label and I just posted it back to them via hermes parcel shop. 
They were excellent from start to finish.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

TomHughes said:


> I don't know about the 3 year guarantee as such, but I got my DTP from lakeland, with a lifetime satisfaction guarantee as they call it.
> 4 or so years down the line it wasn't getting to temp properly.
> Spoke to them on the phone and they happily refunded the money but offered a replacement if I wanted it.
> Send a returns label and I just posted it back to them via hermes parcel shop.
> They were excellent from start to finish.


 Thanks Tom

It seems that they will be happy to replace the unit. All the stores are closed for now, so I guess I will have to take the machine and ask for a replacement.

Hope they won't be too fussy about it 

Another question I might ask them is if a new 3 year guarantee will be given for a new machine. I guess they should honour a new guarantee from the replacement date.


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

I doubt it, usually warranty from date of purchase, otherwise you could keep getting replacements forever. Be great if they did though, I'd certainly shop there 😀


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

yes google were doing this with phones bought on their store. my wife is on her 5th nexus 5x, still warrantied out to 2021 though bought in 2015.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I've used them a couple of times with no problem what so ever.

Maybe just give the store a call first, but it should go smoothly.


----------



## davidk (Aug 27, 2017)

My DB did exactly the same thing a couple of times after descaling but came back to life each time after being left switched off for a couple of days.

In the end the level probes were changed under warranty but it's possible yours might start working again until you can get a replacement.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you all guys.

I have spoken to the customer service, and they've asked me to bring the machine to the shop for a free replacement when the stores are open again.

Now I'm wondering if it's better to leave it 'broken' for a replacement, or pray for it to come back to life again D

Thank you for your input guys.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Scwheeler said:


> I doubt it, usually warranty from date of purchase, otherwise you could keep getting replacements forever. Be great if they did though, I'd certainly shop there 😀


 Just got a message back from Lakeland. They have confirmed that they will renew a gaurantee for another 3 years from the date of replacement. Can't complain, can I


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Wowzers, that's great to know. Maybe I should be less of cynic 😂


----------

